# Tower gets green light



## Krazy (Apr 27, 2004)

*Tower gets green light*

Monday 18th April 2005

DUBAI: Dubai Municipality has recently issued the licence to construct a 33-storey tower along Sheikh Zayed Road at a cost of dhs170 million. Engineer Khalid Mohammed Saleh, Director of the Building Department of the Municipality, said the proposed tower would consist of residential apartments and commercial shops.The total built-up area will be more than 948,000 square feet.


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

i think this is the liberty tower aka the mysterious eta tower


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

Think so.


----------



## SA BOY (Mar 29, 2003)

i drove past today and the columns look too big for a tiny 33F tower


----------



## The Mad Hatter!! (Oct 27, 2004)

hey i'm sorry for posting these in the wrong place but can anyone tell me the name for these two towers and there height


----------



## Krazy (Apr 27, 2004)

these are proposals and will probably never be built


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

these are towers designed by carlos ott
never been approved though
find them on http://www.carlosott.com/


----------



## thepoorman (Mar 25, 2005)

the round one IMO is quite ugly.


----------



## The Mad Hatter!! (Oct 27, 2004)

i actually like the round one looks likes the space needle,thanks guys


----------

